# Decisions, decisions



## Johnbub

So I'm here in New York about 1 hour north of nyc and I'm looking to purchase a used blower. My driveway is 2 cars wide and about 60 feet long. I've been doing a decent amount of research and with what's available in my area I've narrowed down my decision to just a couple machines. 

Toro power max 826ote
Snapper m1227e 
Husqvarna 10527ste
Ariens deluxe 24 (a bit above budget)

I've narrowed down to these based on my driveway size and on what I'd like to spend. Ideally I'm looking for something easy to use and reliable as I'm a first time home owner this year and first time snow blower buyer. Reliability is key. Any help is greatly appreciated and if any other models are suggested I'll gladly take that advice as well. Thank you in advance.


----------



## jsup

Given the choices, I like the Toro, are you in Westchester? I'm up in North Salem often.



Also, often over looked....check out Simplicity. Excellent machine with a lot of features.


----------



## micah68kj

*This vid first. * You won't regret it.


----------



## Johnbub

I'm a bit farther north than Westchester, newburgh is where I'm at. My only real outlets for shopping are craigslist and Facebook marketplace so that sets my limitations for used machines.


----------



## Johnbub

Thank you for the video recommendation as well, I have watched it several times.


----------



## Dauntae

I would look at either Ariens or Toro, Snapper is nice but not very common any more and parts may be hard to find, And I would stay clear of the 200 series of Husqvarna, The 300 series are solid but the 200 series are rather flimsy in comparison and Husqvarna seems to discontinue parts rather quickly from my dealing with them.


----------



## GoBlowSnow

If the Ariens is out of your price range, then go with the Toro.


----------



## Johnbub

Dauntae said:


> I would look at either Ariens or Toro, Snapper is nice but not very common any more and parts may be hard to find, And I would stay clear of the 200 series of Husqvarna, The 300 series are solid but the 200 series are rather flimsy in comparison and Husqvarna seems to discontinue parts rather quickly from my dealing with them.





GoBlowSnow said:


> If the Ariens is out of your price range, then go with the Toro.



Thank you both for your input.


----------



## Johnbub

Well I thought I narrowed my decisions but it seems there's a Troy Bilt storm 2660 available in my area. Originally purchased from Lowe's and used "only once." Which actually sounds about right for the amount of times it has snowed here in my part of NY, and for under well under 500 it seems like a steal on an almost new machine. I decided to post here before I continue my research tomorrow morning. Thanks again


----------



## Johnbub

And here's an important note for those reading: both the ariens and troy bilt are the same exact dollar amount away from 500, my original budget.


----------



## russ01915

John you seem to be all over the place, constantly changing restraints. It appears budget is your primary restraint. Buy the cheapest best condition machine you can find in your budget. Any of those machines will do the job. But remember, caveat emptor, buyer beware, when buying used. If you are mechanically inclined, that will not be a problem.


----------



## russ01915

https://hudsonvalley.craigslist.org/grd/d/kingston-snowblower-24-inch-craftsmans/6789602182.html

$150 way under budget. May have to travel a little to pick up


----------



## Johnbub

Thanks for this Russ. I'm contacting the seller right now.


----------



## classiccat

Ex Newburgh-ite myself. Good luck on your search! 

If you know your way around a small engine, here's a Bobcat in your neck of the woods for $50.


----------



## Johnbub

Appreciate that lead on the bobcat buddy but I picked up something in a little better condition. Though it was hard to turn down that lawn ornament I went with this ariens 11526 pro. She's a barely used beast and will be more than capable here in NY.


----------



## Dauntae

I thought I posted this morning, great machine as I too have one but mine has a few engine issues but they are nice blowers, if you do any carb cleaning could you take a pic of the linkage for me, I believe mine has been tampered with and I do not know the correct holes everything should be in. Great deal on a great machine. You did well finding that one.


----------



## Fat City

I like the Troy Storm , very simple ' bikini ' drive , easy to use controls, powerful engine . Durability ? I don't know, parts should be available . My Troy Bilt ' Legend ' still runs after over 20 years . Troy Bilt builds some junk, but I still like their snow blowers .


----------



## cranman

The Troy bilt blowers are typical MTD...easy to use, easy and cheap to fix, sell well used...Give me a 20 year old Ariens any day for my own use.....


----------

